# Rep-Cal & Herptivite



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm assuming I use these products like most others. I have two cups, one with a small amount of Rep-Cal in it and the other with the Herptivite. I dust my flies on a daily basis and I alternate between the two. I'm just wondering how often I should throw out the powder in the two cups and replace it with fresh powder.

Thanks,


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

RepCal and Herptivite are designed to be used together. Put x amount of each together in a cup and dust the flies. I'm not surehow often to swap out dust though.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I suggest using fresh powder every time.
If you keep using the same stuff, after a couple times you will notice not much is sticking to the flies...makes me wonder what is left at that point.
Also, the stuff isn't expensive, and will expire...I'm feeding quite a few frogs/froglets right now, and don't use enough to consider ordering larger containers.
...I asked the same question once...and got an answer a lot like the one I just gave :wink:


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i only have 7 frogs total, so i mix new powder every week or so, sometimes a bit longer. you can tell when it's not coating as well, and that's when i toss it.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Jordan B said:


> RepCal and Herptivite are designed to be used together. Put x amount of each together in a cup and dust the flies. I'm not surehow often to swap out dust though.


Hmmmmmmmm, I thought there was a thread not too long ago where it was better to use the powders separately?????


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

gary1218 said:


> Jordan B said:
> 
> 
> > RepCal and Herptivite are designed to be used together. Put x amount of each together in a cup and dust the flies. I'm not surehow often to swap out dust though.
> ...


Really, as long as you're using them both at some point or another (i.e. with froglets at every feeding), it's fine. Just, make sure you do it.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Thread in question



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

oops-never mind


----------



## kermit70 (Jan 24, 2006)

*phos. concern*

what about the phosphorus in the herptivite? i thought this was something to be concerned with. the reason why i am asking is because i just recieved some from herpsupplies and i was just getting ready to give my frogs some.

james


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

Which calcium supplement do most froggers use? I see there are 3.

http://www.repcal.com/supp.htm


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm pretty sure most of us use the one with d3...the pink label one.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

After supplementation you want an insect that has a calcium to phosphorus ratio between 1 and 2 to 1 and preferably closer to 1.5 to 1. For example the ratio in an undusted ff is somewhere close to 0.14 to 1 

Ed


----------

